# Configuring Audison Bit One processor Advanced Dynamic Equalizer



## igorbmwx5 (Jan 11, 2013)

OK, I now really need someone's expert advice and/or answer to let me know what am I missing or doing wrong here.

Here is my setup: BMW CIC Navigation (head unit) connected to mObridge DA2 digital converter via (MOST network cable - optical), which is then connected to the Audison Bit One processor via (optical cable), which is then connected to the McIntosh 420 and 440 power amplifiers via (analog RCA cables).

I am trying to adjust and use Advanced Dynamic Equalizer on my Audison Bit One processor in order to have more low and high frequencies at low volume levels and more of a flat response at higher volume levels.

Well I followed the instructions in advanced Bit One user manual and it did not work. From what I see and hear, my Dynamic Equalizer settings are the same for low level volume and for high level volume (which are curved settings that I set for low level volume only). In other words, I am not seeing flattening of the signal when I turn the volume level up.

Could someone please suggest on what could be wrong. I suspect that the issue is that since I have fiber optic wiring from hear unit to DA2 converter to Bit One, this is where Bit One is getting confused at to what volume level the unit is currently putting out.

Thank you in advance for any suggestion or advice on this issue ...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm going to play contrarian for a bit. You mentioned that you lose the lower and top end when you turn the volume down. The thing is, if you have good dynamics in your sound and the recording, you will still retain the sense of dynamics even at lower volumes. Hence you wont lack for either the low or top end when you turn the volume down.

Louder volumes often give the perception of dynamic sound even though the same may be lacking. Maybe the issue is not the use of a dynamic equalizer as it is of getting better dynamics in your original curve.


----------



## manifest (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you using the DRC for volume control?


----------



## igorbmwx5 (Jan 11, 2013)

sqnut said:


> I'm going to play contrarian for a bit. You mentioned that you lose the lower and top end when you turn the volume down. The thing is, if you have good dynamics in your sound and the recording, you will still retain the sense of dynamics even at lower volumes. Hence you wont lack for either the low or top end when you turn the volume down.
> 
> Louder volumes often give the perception of dynamic sound even though the same may be lacking. Maybe the issue is not the use of a dynamic equalizer as it is of getting better dynamics in your original curve.


Better speakers? I already replaced my pre-amp and power amps with the best that's out there today, i.e. Audison Bit One processor and McIntosh 420 and 440 Power Amps. What else are you suggesting that I should replace in my BMW X5?


----------



## igorbmwx5 (Jan 11, 2013)

manifest said:


> Are you using the DRC for volume control?


No I am not using DRC for volume control. I am using the BMW CIC head unit for that


----------



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

He is suggesting that your original tuned curve could be improved....he isn't suggesting new speakers (?).


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Libertyguy20 said:


> He is suggesting that your original tuned curve could be improved....he isn't suggesting new speakers (?).


Thanks!! Guess the communication skills need working on .


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

igorbmwx5 said:


> Better speakers? I already replaced my pre-amp and power amps with the best that's out there today, i.e. Audison Bit One processor and McIntosh 420 and 440 Power Amps. What else are you suggesting that I should replace in my BMW X5?


I'm sorry if that's what you took from my post. I'm not asking you to swap anything. You already have all you need. Whats lacking is the right tuning for your setup install and the interiors of the X5. 

Once your setup is tuned right, chances are it will have tons of dynamics. Dynamic range being the difference between the average level and loudest passages that your system can reproduce. Of course that dynamic range has to be there on the recording. For example Speaking in Tongues by Talking Head has great dynamics. 'Burning down the house' has a DR of 18db. 10db is twice as loud, 18 db is 3.5 times. So the loudest passage is 3.5 times louder than the average level on that song.

So it will get loud but only when it's meant to. The average levels will be much lower. Most people associate impact with the low end, but impact really is the sum of the DR your system delivers along with a vivid imaging. That's the tuning you should aim for.

Now when you turn the volume down, you will lose decibles yes but you should still retain a sense of the dynamic range and hopefully you won't miss the lower and top end. 

I hope this explains what I was trying to say in the first place.


----------



## igorbmwx5 (Jan 11, 2013)

sqnut said:


> I'm sorry if that's what you took from my post. I'm not asking you to swap anything. You already have all you need. Whats lacking is the right tuning for your setup install and the interiors of the X5.
> 
> Once your setup is tuned right, chances are it will have tons of dynamics. Dynamic range being the difference between the average level and loudest passages that your system can reproduce. Of course that dynamic range has to be there on the recording. For example Speaking in Tongues by Talking Head has great dynamics. 'Burning down the house' has a DR of 18db. 10db is twice as loud, 18 db is 3.5 times. So the loudest passage is 3.5 times louder than the average level on that song.
> 
> ...


Great, I've got it now. Thank you for the explanation. All I need now is for someone to explain how to setup my Bit One processor. I think that I have adjusted it correctly, but I may be wrong. Maybe someone who is a pro and knows Audison Bit One well, can explain proper settings for my setup.


----------



## Libertyguy20 (Jun 6, 2012)

One thing i would do is get access to an RTA (real time analyzer) to tell you what your car's frequency responce is. Then you can go about removing peaks from the responce. Also, tuning flat isn't ideal in a car (small room environment). Lots of threads on here on this topic. Look up "Targe Curve comparison." it is a good read amoung others. 

Not sure how technically sound you are with this topic (of RTA), but if your not....you might as well pay a little more cash for an Audison dealer to tune it for you. I know right now their is a new Audison unit only for dealers out there called Bit Tune. And it automatically calibrates setups, gains, polarity, levels, time alignment, EQ, levels, etc. it will also dial up a desired frequency curve based upon chosen cross over settings/slopes/designs, etc etc. Additionally, it uses a 5 microphone system that wraps around where ones head is so it does a good job averaging results into its calculations.....I have yet to hear the results, but this is what it is promising. Look up "bit tune" on youtube and it goes into details.

I have a Bit 10 and plan to get a few curves tuned and to them compare them to the curves I've set on my own. I believe whatever your shop charges per hour should be the cost.....at least that is what mine is doing. I plan to have them tune it for me for 2-5 hours giving me a number of different targe curves based upon the target curve comparison thread to be exact.


----------



## manifest (Feb 20, 2009)

igorbmwx5 said:


> No I am not using DRC for volume control. I am using the BMW CIC head unit for that


If you want the dynamic eq to work you have to use the DRC for volume control, because the Bit1 really has no idea what your head unit's volume control is set to, with music being as dynamic as it is.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Once you figure out working the Dynamic Eq, try that route. See if that helps.

For a more permanent solution, you will need to get your tuning right. Drivers in phase, xover points and slopes that work best, an RTA to balance for L/R response and to identify and flatten the peaks. Once you are done with this then comes the fun part where you use the eq to tailor the overall frequency response that works best for your install and environment. Here too there are some general pointers you can keep in mind. If you're marginally OCD and patient in equal parts you'll enjoy the hobby and over time you'll get good sound. You have all the tool required.

You can also go the auto tune route as suggested, but diy tuning is a lot more fun. If you can hookup with some of the guys who compete in your area, you would fast track everything. You'd probably get to hear some good cars as well.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

manifest said:


> If you want the dynamic eq to work you have to use the DRC for volume control, because the Bit1 really has no idea what your head unit's volume control is set to, with music being as dynamic as it is.


I am currently using the Audison BitOne in my BMW 545i and can confirm the above statement is correct. You can not use the Dynamic EQ unless you are using the Audison DRC control for your volume. The Dynamic EQ allows you to set different EQ curves to be applied at different volume levels, based on the volume of the BitOne itself. This feature does not take the source unit volume level into account.

To maximize the dynamic range in your system, your source unit volume level should be set to the optimum level that prevents distortion/clipping and then left alone permanently. Then your volume control should be handled by the BitOne via the DRC control which should have come with it.

The BitOne does not offer an input sensitivity setting for the Optical Input. Since you are using the mObridge as your source feeding the BitOne via TOSlink, you will have to determine the highest level for the headunit volume control. This is where the new Audison BitTune will come in very handy. It offers an Optical In which you can use with test tones and the BitTune's internal oscilloscope to determine the optimum volume level for the headunit control.

I recently did an upgrade to my car stereo and we used the BitTune to do some initial tuning. It was very cool. I'm going to go back to my Audison dealer soon to do a longer session on the BitTune, and tweak some more.

One thing to keep in mind about your BMW head unit is that they use a digital volume control, and unfortunately the volume level is reset via software every time the car is turned off. This is to prevent the accidental scare that happens when you forget you left the radio on too loud, and it startles you upon the next engine startup. This means that after you turn on your car, you will need to adjust the head unit volume to the preferred level each time. Annoying, but I'm afraid there is not a workaround for this. (Keep in mind I'm speaking from experience with a 2005 E60 BMW, and my car does this. Perhaps your car is newer and they changed this feature?)


----------



## igorbmwx5 (Jan 11, 2013)

subterFUSE said:


> I am currently using the Audison BitOne in my BMW 545i and can confirm the above statement is correct. You can not use the Dynamic EQ unless you are using the Audison DRC control for your volume. The Dynamic EQ allows you to set different EQ curves to be applied at different volume levels, based on the volume of the BitOne itself. This feature does not take the source unit volume level into account.
> 
> To maximize the dynamic range in your system, your source unit volume level should be set to the optimum level that prevents distortion/clipping and then left alone permanently. Then your volume control should be handled by the BitOne via the DRC control which should have come with it.
> 
> ...


Gtrat! Thank you for your reply to my thread. This helps a lot.


----------

